

Ask HN: Where to find simple clean fast web design? - camz

I'm looking to find a simple and fast web design for my web application. I've already prepared the wireframing, but I'm not the best at design or photoshop so I'm looking for someone who doesn't suck (like myself).<p>Any suggestions or referrals of someone affordable?<p>Any help would be much appreciated! Thanks!
======
bomdelata
<http://www.zee.com.br/en/>

